# ifconfig and DHCP.

## White Star

Okay. Long story short. I'd like to bring up this network card and have it use DHCP. The Gentoo  scripts don't work, so I'd like to know how to go about using ifconfig or whatever else to bring it up and grab a DHCP service. Anyone know how to do that?

----------

## TheCoop

why wont the gentoo scripts work? any error msgs?

to start dhcp manually, run 'dhcpcd eth0'

----------

## White Star

Well, here's where the Gentoo scripts stand. In the Gentoo Handbook, it tells me to make a symlink to net.eth0 called net.eth1. Works for me. Run the script, 

#/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

* WARNING: "net.eth0" has already been started

Kay fine. Remove the link. So I thought, I'll just make a copy of net.eth0 and call it net.eth1. I changed both instances in the file where it said eth0 to eth1, and ran it.

* Could not get dependancy info for "net.eth1"!

* Could not get dependancy info for "net.eth1"!

* Bringing up eth1

* Failed to bring up eth1       [!!]

So that was the end of that one.

Also that dhcpcd eth1, that worked just fine. Thank you very very much for that.

----------

## UberLord

 *White Star wrote:*   

> Well, here's where the Gentoo scripts stand. In the Gentoo Handbook, it tells me to make a symlink to net.eth0 called net.eth1. Works for me. Run the script, 
> 
> #/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
> * WARNING: "net.eth0" has already been started
> ...

 

You don't get that (or shouldn't) when you create a soft link instead of a hard link

----------

## ynef

 *White Star wrote:*   

> Well, here's where the Gentoo scripts stand. In the Gentoo Handbook, it tells me to make a symlink to net.eth0 called net.eth1. Works for me. Run the script, 
> 
> #/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
> * WARNING: "net.eth0" has already been started
> ...

 

Is your configuration for net.eth1 correct in /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## White Star

First things first..

To UberLord:

I don't think I quite follow as to the differences between soft and hard link, however it was the link that I was told to do in the Gentoo Handbook, which if I remember correctly was ln -s. I do remember I checked it the other day when I was goin all out, trying to make sure I was doing things correctly.

To ynef:

I tried a couple of different configurations in /etc/conf.d/net. First I tried the manual setting:

iface_eth1="10.0.0.13 broadcast 10.0.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

Then the dhcp setting:

iface_eth1="dhcp"

Neither setting liked me.  :Sad:  Makes me feel abandoned and unloved.

----------

## UberLord

You can always run /sbin/depscan.sh to fix any dependancy errors

----------

## White Star

Neet. Does that tell me if it changed anything or not, like in a log file or something?

----------

## UberLord

I don't know   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Davitelj

Is the eth1 interface even reckonized? check it in dmesg,

----------

